# It's sunday what schwinns did we find/rescue this week...weekley thread



## vintage2wheel (May 20, 2012)

HEY GUYS ANOTHER WEEK HAS PAST...ITS SUNDAY WHAT VINTAGE/PREWAR SCHWINN  BICYCLES/PARTS/BADGES DID WE FIND THIS WEEK...

I picked up a 1937 schwinn BC 117 w/feilds CO badge








 OG paint complete with OG red rubber grips and persons pedals i did put red BFG that were in better shape than the white wall lightings that were on it...

also picked up a couple more prewar schwinn badges for the ollection that i did not have.

post some pictures and show us what you got.


----------



## greenephantom (May 21, 2012)

Great bike, very odd badge.  Whatever it is you do to find these bikes, it sure is working.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Xcelsior (May 21, 2012)

*Bc mod*

1937 model Shaun , nice orig bike!


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 21, 2012)

*thanks*

i dont do anything special thats for sure.  this one came back to california from memory lane and a collector called me.


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 21, 2012)

*37*



Xcelsior said:


> 1937 model Shaun , nice orig bike!




i put the wrong year my red BC is a 38 thanks for catching that


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 21, 2012)

No bike luck but I found 2 prewar racks.


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 21, 2012)

*nice*

you love the racks so you should be happy aout that


----------



## cyclebuster (May 21, 2012)

fresh powdercoated 46 schwinn ladies bike, with springer, nexus 7 speed with alloy wheels front and back, repop rack, nice rider


----------



## Colorado (May 21, 2012)

*1964? Schwinn Typhoon*

My dad brought me this old schwinn that he pulled out of a barn in ohio. I think its a 64 not sure though havent cleaned it up enough yet to get the serial number. Its a great rider though.


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1548475885691.64906.1648909924&type=3&theater

Tell me what you guys think as it is my first vintage bike and dont know to much about it.


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 22, 2012)

*welcome*



Colorado said:


> My dad brought me this old schwinn that he pulled out of a barn in ohio. I think its a 64 not sure though havent cleaned it up enough yet to get the serial number. Its a great rider though.
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1548475885691.64906.1648909924&type=3&theater
> ...





Welcome to the cabe and congrats on your first  vintage schwinn.  I tried to open the facebook link but it would not let me.  if you need any help at all in this hobby your in the right place feel free to ask anybody questions.


----------



## Kevintothej (May 24, 2012)

Picked up this Schwinn over the weekend.


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 24, 2012)

*Cool*

Thats old school


----------



## spitfire (May 25, 2012)

When i looked at the picture of the Marshall Fields badge, i thought it said meatball for a second. Ha. I need sleep.

   Nothing new but some vittles i bought from Greens. I did unpack my DX for the first time since August when it went to Ocean City. Never made it out of the car. I didnt want it around salt water. Yeah, im ocd.


----------



## looneymatthew (May 28, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> HEY GUYS ANOTHER WEEK HAS PAST...ITS SUNDAY WHAT VINTAGE/PREWAR SCHWINN  BICYCLES/PARTS/BADGES DID WE FIND THIS WEEK...
> 
> I picked up a 1937 schwinn BC 117 w/feilds CO badgeView attachment 52407View attachment 52408View attachment 52409View attachment 52410 OG paint complete with OG red rubber grips and persons pedals i did put red BFG that were in better shape than the white wall lightings that were on it...
> 
> ...




were did you score that 37 that thing is killer , i am looking for something like that . but so are all of us right.


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 28, 2012)

*ML*

It was at the memory lane swap and got brought back here by a local guy in the hobby


----------



## 51phantom (Jun 2, 2012)

*La Salle Cantilever Autocycle Deluxe Crossbar Speedometer*

My Latest find.  Crossbar Speedo, All original parts...


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 2, 2012)

*Cool*

Very nice pewar Ac Canti 

Great score thanks for sharing


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 2, 2012)

51phantom said:


> My Latest find.  Crossbar Speedo, All original parts...
> 
> View attachment 53740View attachment 53741View attachment 53742




Now that's how to break into this forum baby!
Chris


----------



## Dave K (Jun 2, 2012)

51phantom said:


> My Latest find.  Crossbar Speedo, All original parts...
> 
> View attachment 53740View attachment 53741View attachment 53742




HOLY COW!!!!

Great find


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 2, 2012)

51phantom said:


> My Latest find.  Crossbar Speedo, All original parts...
> 
> View attachment 53740View attachment 53741View attachment 53742



Nice where did the bike come from. what's the story? And please post more pics


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, 51Phantom, NICE FIND !!!!  That one's hard to top! I'd add some ridable tires and leave it just like that!!


----------



## kccomet (Jun 3, 2012)

great find 51 phantom if you want tosell it i sent you a pm


----------



## 51phantom (Jun 26, 2012)

*Autocycle Super Deluxe*

Thanks for all the comments, I'm not on this site much. I started a new thread with a link to lots of pics here- http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...tilever-Dating&p=153518&highlight=#post153518


----------



## 51phantom (Jul 6, 2012)

*Autocycle*

I decided to pass this one on and it has been listed on eBay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/110911475818


----------



## Dave K (Jul 6, 2012)

51phantom said:


> I decided to pass this one on and it has been listed on eBay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/110911475818




You should really include a picture of the bad side of the tank in the auction.

Good luck with the sale


----------



## 51phantom (Jul 6, 2012)

*Autocycle*

There are 50+ more pics including multiple shots of the rust in the tank on both sides/bottom if you read description and follow the link. Thanks


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't end it early .


----------

